# Two rear stabilizers for compound target?



## Dustoff (Dec 7, 2018)

It's all individual preference and what works for you. I tried the double back bars and it wasnt for me. I prefer more weight on a single bar rather than less weight on 2 bars. With the two bars you also have to factor in the weight of an additional bar and in order for you to have the stability you want, you have to add extra weight which in my case was too much.

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwayJ1032! (Mar 25, 2020)

I tried 2 bars and came to the conclusion that I can balance the bow just as well with one. That said I probably didn’t set it up as well as an expert could. I listened to a couple pod casts with Michael Braden recently, he makes two bars sound like a pretty good idea.


----------



## mgx1138 (Mar 29, 2019)

MidwayJ1032! said:


> I tried 2 bars and came to the conclusion that I can balance the bow just as well with one. That said I probably didn’t set it up as well as an expert could. I listened to a couple pod casts with Michael Braden recently, he makes two bars sound like a pretty good idea.


So I shoot Olympic Recurve mostly.... with two rear bars obviously... I am pretty tempted to give it a try on my compound bow also.


----------



## the.pabst (Nov 6, 2014)

I shoot one single back bar few years, but had always troubles at strong downhill shoots. Either touched my hips or produced serious tourque.
Changed to vbar and really never shoot so well with the new setup. Only downside is the extra weight for the secound back bar...
I only regret not did the change earlier...


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm also new to compound target archery and have been thinking about the same thing. I'll keep watching this thread for comments. Much appreciated.
MeArrow


----------



## mgx1138 (Mar 29, 2019)

So... as I suspected, the verdict is: "it's personal preference." That means that I'm just gonna have to buy a v-mount and a second back bar and try it for myself. Maybe I'll post what I think in a couple of months.


----------



## the.pabst (Nov 6, 2014)

Exactly...best way is to make your own experiences.


----------



## BryceWebb119! (Jul 2, 2020)

Having one bar in the side allows for a bit of biased which can help holding more steady. But personal preference


----------



## mgx1138 (Mar 29, 2019)

Here's my issue... the single rear stabilizer on the bottom left side of my bow, cants the bow to the left. In order for the sight bubble to be level, I have to torque the top of the bow to the right, and I don't want to do that... advice or comments?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

mgx1138 said:


> Here's my issue... the single rear stabilizer on the bottom left side of my bow, cants the bow to the left. In order for the sight bubble to be level, I have to torque the top of the bow to the right, and I don't want to do that... advice or comments?


Improper grip or too much weight on back bar or both. How do you have your stabs weighted?

Natural tendency for a right hand person is canting left or straight. My grip and me has my bows canting left at the top...... 

My rig; 6 ounces on the front 30" and 12 ounces on left back 12". My back stab is out about 25 to 30 degrees...
My back up bow has 5 ounces on the front 30" and 10 ounces on the back 10". The back stab out about 25 to 30 degrees.


----------



## ka3grm (Dec 13, 2015)

mgx1138 said:


> So I'm very new to shooting the compound target bow. I've been shoot the Olympic Recurve bow for a couple of years. Most compound shooters seem to use just a single back bar, but a few are shooting with a vee mount and two. What's the current verdict on one vs. two back bars for compound target?


Like everything you've ever heard about archery - REPEATABILITY is the key. Whether you use one or 2 rear bars is something you have to try for yourself. Find some who might have a spare to loan you, give it a try. once you are comfortable and have the balance set correctly with rear bar, or bars, adjusted in/out and up/down to your feel, Then it's a matter of being able to shoot the bow with the same fell and balance time - REPEATABILITY.


----------



## korelick (Oct 13, 2020)

mgx1138 said:


> So... as I suspected, the verdict is: "it's personal preference." That means that I'm just gonna have to buy a v-mount and a second back bar and try it for myself. Maybe I'll post what I think in a couple of months.


Go to your local shop and have them set it up for you before you buy. Hopefully they have a few to select from.


----------



## ehainey (May 30, 2018)

I have two rear stabilizers on my compound bow. It really feels balanced to me, but it's obviously a personal preference.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I had one (30/12 setup) in Halon X Comp, no problem at all.










I have 2 in my Reckoning 35 (30/2x12) 'cause if I put one I need to get it almost touch string.
That's why I have 2 and I think it's more about that bow and it's requirements than any other thing.

This is how I starged and it still was way too left bias.









This is where I ended after I'd get Atlas W-bar.











Shame that that W isn't wide enough for Reckoning's attachment.


----------



## mgx1138 (Mar 29, 2019)

Yup... I have the same issue. I am going to try a setup just like yours for my Reckoning 35. Thanks, MG




Tipe said:


> I had one (30/12 setup) in Halon X Comp, no problem at all.
> 
> View attachment 7341310
> 
> ...


----------



## mgx1138 (Mar 29, 2019)

So I have set up my Reckoning with 2 rear stabilizers... and, now it is MUCH easier for me to hold level. It balances much better for my grip/hold and that means I can just focus on keeping the dot in the middle. For me, with the Reckoning, 2 works better than one.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

mgx1138 said:


> So I have set up my Reckoning with 2 rear stabilizers... and, now it is MUCH easier for me to hold level. It balances much better for my grip/hold and that means I can just focus on keeping the dot in the middle. For me, with the Reckoning, 2 works better than one.


Good that it worked out 👍

I think it's not only about shooter it's also about how that bow balances.

I like to have small bias to left so it's not too stabile when it can start "wobbling" from side to side.
Not much, just a tiny bit so I can hold it straight for one direction. Holds better for me that way.


----------



## Manx2020 (Jan 9, 2021)

practice makes perfect


----------

